# How many pages are your contracts?



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I ask this cause well I am curious.

I do 99.99% residential repaints... Mainly small jobs, less than a 1 week. 

I am wondering how many pages your contracts are? I have basically copied my dads contracts which is one page... my letterhead on top, then a simple form with their name, address, and stuff, then below that a bunch of lines to write out the scope, then at the bottom, customer signature and down payment/final payment lines.. 

Though, I am wondering if I am shooting myself in the foot or what :whistling

How long are your contracts? and I am more interested in those of you in the painting industry, cause obviously, if your putting in a new kitchen, your contract is going to be alot longer since you have a MUCH larger detailed scope of work, where as I have 'patch this' 'prime that' 'paint the whole thing' tada!

Also, many of you mention change orders. I have been brought up, in the family business, as well as working for other high end painters, that you always do a little extra, go the extra mile for the customer as long as it isnt 'too involved' but what do your change orders look like when compared to your standard contract?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

5-6 pages Depends on the scope of work.

1st page name of the parties the contract is between and scope of work. 
2nd page is scope of work if I can't fit it on one page.
3d page all the clause, i.e change orders, Warranty, and Children and pets safety clause.
4th page Work schedule, i.e. start date,end date, supervision, delivery access, Porter john location if requested, Insurance information and Site condition clause.
5th page Payment agreement and payment schedule
6th page Contract Cancellation clause.


----------



## Magic Hammer (Dec 11, 2007)

One page contract with a separate scope of work and plans if needed, that they initial.
All the clauses of owners responabities, change order, etc is on back of the one page contract.


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

My basic contract is 7 pages not including drawings, plans, or details


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 23, 2011)

Mine is -First page - all the conditions
Second page describes all the work, mine can be one line item or 15, depending on how faux crazy they are.
Right after the line items is where I put the payment schedule and legal mumbo jumbo.

But, I also always write a bid letter on top of the contract basically saying- Here is the bid for the project we discussed, you have a lovely home, blah blah. Then I explain what to do next with the contract if they want to proceed. Because, as many of us know, sometimes they don't get it that I need your signed contract in my hand with a deposit, really, no kidding.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Six.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

In order to fit everything needed by law in this state and what was recommended to me by my attorney, my shortest can be 4. They are usually in the 6-8 range.


----------



## BRAVI (Jun 3, 2010)

8-10 without drawings


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

14 without attachments.


----------



## ebivremodel (Nov 15, 2010)

mine is 16 pages including cover
a few pages thrown in for details, pictures
final two is a copy of change order, addendum, request for info


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

nine plus drawings and spec.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

One page contract in the painting business should be fine.

Your problem is that you have certain contract terms that are specific to NYS. I suggest you look it up at the NYS web site and put them into the contract. If you don't, it is unenforceable in NYS courts.

The reason most of these guys have long contracts is because they are GC's. Trade contracts don't have to be as long.:thumbsup:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

We started tailoring our contracts to fit the client. I type them out in task launcher. The "one size fits all" doesn't work anymore for us. My contracts are anywhere from 1 to 8 pages depending on the scope and details. We use a basic template I created, then add or subtract stuff in black and white.


----------

